# Seascape Suggestions?



## distant.star (May 22, 2011)

I'll be in Santa Barbara next week. I need a good seascape picture there. Anyone know the area?

For a long time, I've been researching a bio of radio drama writer/director/producer Jack Johnstone who died in 1991. His remains were cremated and placed "3 miles offshore Santa Barbara Channel, Santa Barbara, CA." He was known for his great interest in fishing and had invented and patented a fish hook.

Obviously, a sunset shot would seem most appropriate.

Thanks.


----------

